# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Das geht an die Nerven !

## jogi2907

Hallo ihr Lieben.
Ich wollte euch mal Schreiben wie ich mich fühle vor meiner Prostata Op. Das warten nach der Biopsie ( 6 Wochen ) macht ein verrückt. Aber heute in einer Woche werde ich Operiert aber meine Gedanken kreisen nur noch um die Op. Habe ich alles richtig gemacht ? ( Entscheidung ) Ich versuche mich mit Sport etwas abzulenken.
Aber leider geht das nicht so einfach. Meine Frau und Familie werden auch nervös auch wenn  Sie es nicht so zeigen aber ich merke es schon hier im Forum Lese ich jeden Tag um mich nach der Op etwas mit dem was danach ist zu Beschäftigen.
Ich weiss das mein Leben nach der Op nicht mehr so sein wird wie vor der Op. Aber ich habe viel von euch erfahren wie es sein kann und das gibt mir auch weiterhin den Mut es anzugehen.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## Markus45

Jogi,

ich drücke Dir die Daumen! Versuch Dich jetzt nicht verrückt zu machen und nimm Dir die Zeit für Dich und Dein Krebs.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück.

Lass bitte nach der OP hören, wie es Dir geht und wie es gelaufen ist.

Viele Grüße Markus

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Markus.
Danke für deine Worte, ich werde mich auf jeden fall melden. Wie meine OP verlief und wie es mir geht.
Mfg
jogi.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Jogi,

mit dem unguten Gefühl was nach der OP sein wird, hat sich wohl jeder in dieser Sitaution herumschlagen müssen. Vielleicht hilft es Dir ein wenig, dass Deine Ausgangsvoraussetzungen (soweit im Profil vorhanden) die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen problemlosen OP Verlauf und auch für die Zeit danach hoch erscheinen lässt ?

Alles Gute.

Uwe

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Uwe Danke für deine Worte. Ja ich werde es bald sehen wie es weiter geht.
Mfg.
jogi

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Jogi,

Du hast alles getan. Mehr geht nicht. Wenn alles  normal läuft, wird nach der OP nahezu alles wieder so sein, wie vorher.  Der Unterschied ist gar nicht so gewaltig. Und wenn Du ein wenig mehr  Glück hast, bist Du den Krebs los. Also: Hör auf, Dich bis zur OP mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.

Viel Glück

WernerE

----------


## lumberjack

> ...Ich weiss das mein Leben nach der Op nicht mehr so sein wird wie vor der Op. ...
> Mfg
> jogi




Hallo Jogi,

wenn du dir einen erfahrenen Operateur und gute Klinik ausgesucht hast, deine körperlichen Voraussetzungen i. O. sind und ein bisschen Glück mit im Spiel ist, hast du auch nach dem Eingriff gute Chancen ein völlig normales und zufriedenes Leben zu führen.
Rückblickend betrachtet war für mich der Diagnoseschock und die Wartezeit auf die OP und den postoperativen Befund schlimmer als die Zeit danach. Das Einzige was für mich als Belastung geblieben ist, ist das stressige Beobachten des PSA-Wertes bei der Nachsorge. Aber dieses Gefühl kennt wohl jeder mehr oder weniger - unabhängig von der Therapie.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute!


Jack

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo WernerE
Danke für deine Worte 
Mfg
jogi

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo lumberjack
Danke für deine Antwort. Und ja das mit dem PSA Messen auch vor der OP alle 3 Monate ist sehr Nervig und es wird auch danach immer ein ungutes Gefühl bleiben.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## Pfälzerbub

Hallo Jogi,

es wird keinen schöneren Tag in Deinem jetzigen Leben geben als den, wo Dein Tumor entfernt sein wird!
Das Leben "danach" ist tatsächlich anders, aber von Tag zu Tag, Woche zu Woche, Monat zu Monat - bei mir ist es nun bald ein Jahr nach der OP (09.12.13,Gronau,DaVinci) - findest Du Dich wieder zurecht! 
Gefühlsmäßig wirst Du durch Täler und über Berge gehen, lachen und weinen, Gefühlsausbrüche haben in Momenten des Glücklichseins aber auch der stillen Ängste...
*Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, das Leben ist schön!*
Peter

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Pfälzerbub. Danke für deine aufmunteren Worten. Ja die Zeit wird es zeigen und ich gehe positiv an die OP. Werde in Recklinghausen ( NRW ) Prosper Hospital mit der DaVinci Operiert.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin alles gute.
Mfg.
jogi

----------


## Andy63

GUten  Morgen jogy

Ich weiß noch gut wie man sich vor der Operation fühlt. Du hast dich für die op entschiedenen auch den Ort und die Variante dazu. Sicher hast du auch einen Arzt ausgesucht zu dem du Vertrauen hast.

Die letzten Tage machen einen verrückt aber immer weiter zu leben mit der Diagnose ist auch nicht das wäre.

Die Operation die packst du und bei deiner Diagnose kannst du auf nervschonende Operation hoffen, dass bedeutet das du deine Potenz behalten wirst und auch sonst sich nichts verändern wird außer dem Verlust des spermas aber glaub mir daran gewöhnt man sich.

Meine Op liegt jetzt 5 Jahre zurück und es geht mir wirklich gut die Operation habe ich sehr gut überstanden es ging mir wirklich gut nach dem Eingriff.


Ich wünsche dir für die Operation alles gute und wenn du Fragen haben solltest melde dich ich bin dir nur Voraus  
UND ES GEHT MIR SEHR GUT

Gruss Andy

----------


## Hartmut S

Na Jogi, nun alles klar?
Bist du noch nervös?
- - - -
Natürlich!
Aber das musst du nicht sein, denn es wird alles gut!

Was hatte ich damals vor 18 Monaten, vor der OP für eine schei Angst!
*Mir ging die Muffe 1 zu 1000*
Darüber nachzudenken, was nach der OP passieren könnte, dafür hatte ich in den letzten Wochen vor der OP keine Zeit mehr.
Vielmehr machte ich mir Gedanken, ob ich nach der Operation wieder aufwachen würde,
denn es war praktisch meine 1. richtige OP in meinem Leben.
Stationär in einem Krankenhaus war ich erst das 2. Mal.
Es gab kaum Daten über mich. Alles musste neu bewertet werden.
Da nützte es auch nichts, dass ich 2 seltene Vorerkrankungen hatte, die nur ambulant behandelt wurden, weil ich eine Krankenhausphobie habe.

Bei der RPE ging bei mir dann tatsächlich einiges schief.
U. a. trat nach einer ½ Stunde eine Nachblutung auf. 
Ich musste noch einmal aufgeschnitten werden. 
Nur mit einem sogenannten Netz konnte am Ende die Blutung gestoppt werden.
Auf Nachfrage, ob ich in Lebensgefahr war, verneinte mein Operateur, der gleichzeitig mein Urologe ist, es. Vor 10 Jahren wäre es vielleicht kritisch gewesen.

Heute ist die OP-Technik soweit, dass kaum noch einer Angst haben muss.
Gefahren bestehen eher durch Keime. Da könnte man die Klinik aber im Internet abchecken, oder den zuständigen Arzt fragen, welche Gefahren bestehen.
Um eine ehrliche Antwort zu erhalten, befragt man den Operateur nach seinen Erfahrungen mit Keimen.

Mein Professor hatte damals wörtlich gesagt:
Erst beseitigt er den Krebs, dann rettet er die Kontinenz, am Ende dann die Potenz.
Er meinte damit die Vorrangigkeit.
Alles hatte geklappt, nur dass der Krebs vielleicht nicht ganz beseitigt wurde *g*

Mein Urologe beruhigte mich aber dennoch.
Er meint, dass es sich um nicht vom Krebs befallendes Restgewebe der Prostata handelt.
Darüber wird viel diskutiert
Vorsichtshalber sollte ich dann etwas Bicalutamid 50 mg nehmen *g*
Nun ja, ich konnte ihm das ausreden, und befinde mich nun in einer abwartenden Haltung.

Als oller Capitano habe ich schon viele Stürme gemeistert.
Irgendwie scheint mir dieses neue Problem nicht mein Hauptproblem zu sein.

Lieber Jogi, was ich dir damit sagen möchte, ist folgendes:
Es gibt viel schlimmeres im Leben!
Freue dich, dass du nur Prostatakrebs hast!
Mit Lungen-, oder Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs wärst du evtl. schon längst weg vom Fenster.
Mit meinem Erfahrungsbericht möchte ich versuchen, Dir Deine Nervosität zu nehmen.

Der Angsthase, der genauso nervös war wie du, existiert nicht mehr. 
Nach meiner kleinen Eingabe für dich, solltest du nun erkennen, dass alles gar nicht so schlimm ist. Du wirst es meistern, denn dass was du hast, ist nicht das Schlimmste.

In 3 Wochen wirst du uns erzählen, wie einfach alles war.
In 6 Wochen wirst du uns erzählen, dass du kontinent bist.
In 52 Wochen wirst du uns erzählen, dass der Sex wieder spaß bringt.

Alles wird gut!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Andy
Danke für deine aufmunteren Worte.Wie ich in deinem Profil gelesen habe hast du sehr früh Prostata Krebs bekommen. Und alles gut überstanden das freut mich und wie du schreibst geht es dir prima.
Ich habe noch eine Frage bist du zur Kur nach der OP gewesen und wenn ja wie zufrieden warst du.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Hartmut Danke für dein schreiben. Ja genauso geht es mir im Augenblick muffe 1-1000 Ich habe wohl schon 2 kleine OPs gehabt aber so eine große noch nicht. Ja das mit dem aufwachen oder ein schlaganfall das wäre der Horror
Aber daran zu denken macht einen fertig was könnte alles passieren. Meine Frau sitzt gerade neben mir und sagt Kopf hoch und nicht an das Schlimmste Denken. Sie hat recht und jetzt an was anderes Denken bis Bald.
Mfg.
jogi

----------


## Andy63

> Hallo Andy
> Danke für deine aufmunteren Worte.Wie ich in deinem Profil gelesen habe hast du sehr früh Prostata Krebs bekommen. Und alles gut überstanden das freut mich und wie du schreibst geht es dir prima.
> Ich habe noch eine Frage bist du zur Kur nach der OP gewesen und wenn ja wie zufrieden warst du.
> Mfg
> jogi



Sali jogi

Ich brauchte keine Kur es ging mir nach der Operation sehr gut.

Geniesse das Leben alles wird wieder gut werden.


Freue mich bald gutes von dir zu lesen.


Gruss Andy

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Jürgen

Ich vermute, dass ich mit diesem erneuten Einwurf spät komme:

Gibt es denn nach dem "schwankenden" Verlauf des PSA von 3 auf 9 ng/ml
nun einen neuen Messwert?
PSA wird sowohl von der diagnostizierten leicht entzündeten Prostata, als auch
vom Tumor sezerniert. Jener Anteil, der einen folgenden Messwert überstieg,
ist ganz bestimmt NICHT auf den Tumor zurückzuführen.

Sollte der PSA-Wert einmal mehr rückläufig gewesen sein, schlage ich dir
vor, die Geschichte von Armand  zu lesen. Der hat sich bei aggressiverem
Krebs entschlossen, keine OP zu machen, sondern im Rahmen einer Studie
am Unispital Zürich (USZ) die Prostata zunächst einseitig mit  "Hoch-intensivem
fokussiertem Ultraschall" (HIFU) behandeln zu lassen, dann später nach Bedarf
evtl. auch die andere Seite. Das ist eine Hitzebehandlung, die fokal, also
gezielt, nur jene Bereiche der Prostata zum absterben bringen soll, die 
krebsbefallen ist. Das ist keine Sackgasse, denn sollte die Behandlung 
nicht ausreichen, kann sie wiederholt werden, oder schliesslich doch noch
eine OP vorgenommen werden.

Siehe dazu auch den Bericht von Armand/Himbeerbubi auf
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=598&page=report

und meinen bereits einmal erfolgter Hinweis in
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8513#post78513

Weil Du eine derart scharfe Abneigung gegen die RPE zeigst, und einen
gering aggressiven GS3+3 in dir trägst, meine ich, noch einmal auf
diese Möglichkeit aufmerksam machen zu müssen, auch wenn das (noch?)
keine Standardtherapie ist.

Falls aber die Würfel definitiv auf die OP gefallen sind,
wünsch ich Dir alles Gute dazu, und ich kann dir berichten, 
dass sich das ganz gut überstehen lässt. Wie Andy und die meisten
operierten Männer hier in der Schweiz bedurfte auch ich keiner AHB.
So wird das auch in Deutschland sein, wo Mann eben routinemässig
in diesen kostengenerierenden Zirkus geschickt wird.
Das solltest Du erst nach der OP entscheiden, wenn sich rausstellt,
wie es dir geht - und es wird dir mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit
gut gehen!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Konrad danke für dein Schreiben. Ja meine Entscheidung ist getroffen Morgen gehe ich ins Krankenhaus und Dienstag werde ich operiert
Danke nochmals für deinen Hinweiss.
Mfg.
jogi

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ja meine Entscheidung ist getroffen. Morgen gehe ich ins Krankenhaus ...


Lieber Jürgen

Verzeih, dass ich deinen Entscheid zu solch später Stunde in Frage stellte.
Falsch ist das, was Du vorhast, sicher nicht.
Wie ich schon oben schrieb:

Es wird dir mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit gut gehen!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Pfälzerbub

Moin Jogi,

hoffe, Du hast Deine OP gut überstanden.
Jetzt heißt es, positiv in die Zukunft zu blicken - der Krebs ist weg!!!
Meld`Dich mal, wie`s Dir ergangen ist :-)

Gruß!

----------


## Hartmut S

> Meld`Dich mal, wie`s Dir ergangen ist :-)


hier ging es weiter . . . 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8656-OP-Überstanden

----------


## alexand

hallo

mein kommentar:

Der Krebs ist nicht weg, auch bei einer  Sektomie, vielleicht im Kopf weg. Der Krebs wurde nur behandelt. ob er  wieder kommt wird sich erst in ein paar Jahren bemerkbar machen in Form von steigenden PSA's.

Wenn es so einfach wäre, Messer ansetzen, rausschneiden und fertig. Wenn es so wäre wieso gibt's dann ein Forum, weil's eben nicht so einfach ist und gleich welche Behandlung es immer wieder krebs geben kann.

gruss mario

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Mario,

kann aber nicht muß....es gibt sicher genug Fälle, die nach der OP geheilt waren - nur, die schreiben hier in der Regel nicht mehr.
Die, bei denen die OP keine dauerhaften Erfolg hatte, sind zum Teil hier.

Also ich sehe keinen Grund, jogi zu verunsichern....

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Mario,

Sollte dein Posting überhaupt hier rein?

Im Kopf wird der Krebs bleiben (zumindest bei mir).
Dennoch haben wir bei Prostatakrebs oft eine sehr gute Prognose und eine hohe Chance aufs Überleben mit einer oft guten, oder erträglichen Lebensqualität.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo Forum. Was Mario meint ist mir ein wenig schleierhaft habe mit kein Wort darüber gesprochen das der Krebs für immer weg ist das er wieder kommen kann ist mir auch klar aber im moment ist er erstmal
Kein Thema. Zur Zeit bin ich in der Kur in Bad Wildungen und mußte festellen das es rückschläge bei der kontinens gibt aber ich Arbeite daran. Bin ja erst gerade mal 5 Tage hier 
Ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen bei euch melden wie es mir geht.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Wenn es so einfach wäre, Messer ansetzen, rausschneiden und fertig. Wenn es so wäre wieso gibt's dann ein Forum, weil's eben nicht so einfach ist und gleich welche Behandlung es immer wieder krebs geben kann


Also Mario,

"so isses mal net...."

Viele RPE`ler sind in der Tat vom PCa geheilt. Ob es sich in den meißten Fällen dabei um eine Übertherapie gehandelt hat bleibt mal dahin gestellt.
Gerade durch das PSA-Screening steigen auch die Übertherapien, da zumeist Low Risk Tumor radikalisiert werden, und die Betroffenen das "Ding" so schnell wie möglich los werden wollen.

Diese Gruppe schlägt hier im Forum erst gar nicht auf. Laut dem PCa-Register des DKFZ-Heidelberg wurden z. B. 2010, 64.370 PCa-Neuerkrankungen regristriert.
1980 waren es gerade mal 20.100. "Fällt Dir etwas auf ?", 1980 kam der PSA-Test auf den Vorsorgemarkt.
Vergleicht man nun die Anzahl der registrierten Forumsteilnehmer von ca. 3000 User und setzt diese ins Verhältnis zu den jährlichen "Neuen" hinzu, so kommt eine schwindende Minderheit heraus. Aktiv (durch Internetrecherchen etc.) werden dann wiederum, wenn überhaupt, nur die jenigen wenn ein PSA-Progress bei ihnen statt gefunden hat.

Ergo, es werden in der Tat mehr Patienten von ihrem Krebs geheilt als das sie daran versterben.

Was mich in eigener Sache betrifft, so ist der Krebs seit ca. 2012 bei mir nicht mehr im Kopf, sondern ausschließlich in der Drüse wo er auch weiterhin bleiben soll.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Mario,
> kann aber nicht muß....es gibt sicher genug Fälle, die nach der OP geheilt waren - nur, die schreiben hier in der Regel nicht mehr.
> Die, bei denen die OP keine dauerhaften Erfolg hatte, sind zum Teil hier.
> 
> Also ich sehe keinen Grund, jogi zu verunsichern....
> 
> Uwe


Ja, so isses, ich bin seit über 8 Jahren mit einem PSA von < 0,07 unterwegs, bis auf die letzte Untersuchung im Nov.14, da waren es plötzlich 0.09 ng/ml. Aber eine weitere Messung nach 3 Wochen ergab dann wieder < 0,07 ng/ml.  :L&auml;cheln: 
War sehr wahrscheinlich ein Messfehler. Uwe hat recht: Ich lese seit der OP immer mal wieder im Forum, zum Schreiben habe ich wahrlich keinen Grund.  Prostatakrebs kann geheilt werden, das ist sicher. Bitte niemand verunsichern.

----------


## Pfälzerbub

Hallo zusammen,
bin heute vor einem Jahr in die Klinik, wurde am 09.12.13 "DaVinci"-operiert, bis heute PSA <0,07.
Keine Inkontinenz, aber auch noch keine wahre Erektion.
Bin dankbar, werde am Thema "Erektion" weiterarbeiten :-)

Gruß und frohes Fest!!!

PS: Wem geht es ähnlich?

----------


## PeterWo

Hallo Hallo,

Ich bin mehr der Leser im Forum, Schreiber gibt es ja genügend.




> Hallo zusammen,
> bin heute vor einem Jahr in die Klinik, wurde am 09.12.13 "DaVinci"-operiert, bis heute PSA <0,07.
> Keine Inkontinenz, aber auch noch keine wahre Erektion.
> Bin dankbar, werde am Thema "Erektion" weiterarbeiten :-)
> 
> Gruß und frohes Fest!!!
> 
> PS: Wem geht es ähnlich?


Ähnlichkeiten suchen wir immer und hoffen das es nicht so schlimm kommt . Viele haben Erfolg gehabt mit der RPE , wie einer meiner  Kollegen, der ca. 1/2 Jahr nach mir zur OP ging, ein T2a seine Werte sind im grünen Bereich. Er geht schon lange arbeiten und fühlt sich wohl. 
Was wird gemacht? : verglichen,  wie so kommst du nicht arbeiten , siehst ja richtig gut aus und man sieht die die Unlust an, bist nur zu faul zum arbeiten. 
Tolle Meinungen !

Es wird immer gesucht, nach Ähnlichkeiten.

Mir geht es ähnlich aber doch mehr beschi...n, sorry.

----------


## alexand

ich will hier niemandem auf den schlipps treten und wünsche jedem das Beste. auch mir natürlich.

----------


## Heribert

> ich will hier niemandem auf den schlipps treten ....


Keine Sorge, das macht jeder bei genügend gebeugter Haltung, bei sich selbst. So wie jeder für seine Therapieentscheidung selbst verantwortlich ist und sich selbst das Beste wünscht. :verwirrt:

----------


## artisun51

Habe Geduld,

das ist ja erstmal 1 Jahr! Jeder von uns ist individuell. Es kann 2 Jahre dauern, auch länger. Das ist glaubhaft, diejenigen die angeblich nach der Op die Schwester flachlegen - eher nicht. Empfehlungen -Kieler Konzept oder nicht - da sind sich die Herren nicht so einig. Ich würde auf jeden Fall im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "dran bleiben", sei es Handbetrieb o. eine zärtliche Hand.
Das ganze sollte in Betrieb bleiben - auch meine Meinung und Erfahrung. Bitte nicht aufgeben! Ich bin der Meinung, es lohnt sich - und macht auch wieder richtig Spass.

P.S: bei mir hat es funktioniert, und das trotz Bestrahlung nach RPE. Aber ich habe sehr viel Geduld benötigt - und nicht nur das:-)

Gruss Arti

----------


## sudeschaale

Auf den Schlips treten... mmmh. - Unsere Erkrankung ist so individuell angelegt, dass wir mit der ersten Diagnose beginnend auf gute Zuhörer angewiesen sind, die uns durch Frage und Antworten beim Verstehen und Begreifen eine große Hilfe sein können. Und wenn ich das alles seit der Erst-Diagnose für mich rückblickend betrachte und dabei auch meine Erfahrungen in der SHG einbeziehe: Wir brauchen das gute beratende Gespräch unter uns dringend! - Und der Schlips kann dazu getrost im Schrank bleiben.

----------


## sudeschaale

*Du hast in Deinem letzten Satz die wichtigste Ansage gemacht.* Die Gefühlslagen bei Krankheiten wie Krebs sind tatsächlich von Mensch zu Mensch sehr verschieden. Aus meiner Erfahrung ist aber auch hilfreich, wenn wir von unserer Gefühlslage sprechen. Das habe ich im vergangenen Jahr sogar bei einem der Fachärzte erlebt, mit denen ich wegen des PCa zusammentreffen musste. Beim Beratungsgespräch habe ich ihm versucht, aufmerksam zuzuhören. Es sollte um die Vorreitung auf sieben Wochen Bestrahlung gehen. Bei der Nachbesprechung acht Wochen später fragt mich der selbe Arzt, ob sich meine Skepzis gelegt habe... Er musste schmunzeln als ich ihn aufklärte. Allein also die Mimik kann selbst einen Facharzt in die Irre führen. Darum also sollten wir über unsere Gefühle ganz offen sprechen. Und wenn es Dir beschissen geht, dann sag es auch so und entschuldige Dich nicht für die drastische Wortwahl. - Es ist doch nun mal so.
Es gibt eine hilfreiche Methode, mit seiner eignen Stimmung umzugehen: Schreib das in Dir Wahrgenommene auf und füge ein passendes oder dem absolut widersprechendes Foto oder Bild bei. - Ich habe sogar die beiden Klinikaufenthalte als "Praktikumsbericht" zusammengefasst (_und dann sogar der Klinik überlassen - das ist aber eine ganz andere Geschichte!_) - Ich muss Dir allerdings auch dazu sagen: Ich hatte aus meiner Sicht so viel Glück und Dusel, dass ich mich mit der Diagnose PCa damals (Mai 2011) beinahe schon erleichtert fühlte. Und wenn ich nun auch wegen der antihormonellen Spritzen sauschlapp erlebe, so bin ich darüber einfach nur sauer, dass mir seit dem einfach jede Kraft fehlt. Aber ansonsten fühle ich mich pudelwohl und könnte von diesem Feeling gut und gerne noch zwei drei Portionen abgeben! - Verstehst Du, was ich zum Ausdruck bringe? -- REDE drüber und zwar im Klartext!
(_Darfst Dich auch gerne persönlich melden!_)
Guten STart mit dem Kalender für 2015

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Sudeschaale

Dass bei Hormontherapien Kraft verloren geht, das ist keine Seltenheit, Auch ich habe das vor allem dann verspürt, wenn die Testosteronwerte wie gewünscht in den Keller abfielen.

Meinerseits machte ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit medizinisch geleitetem Krafttraining, wobei ich den Vorteil habe, dass die Klinik, die so etwas mit individuellem Zuschnitt offeriert, praktisch vor meiner Haustüre liegt. Ob es allen Patienten hilft, das kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen, doch einen Versuch dürfte es allemal wert sein. Meine Kasse übernimmt sogar einen Teil der Kosten.

Alles Gute!

Jürg

PS: Hast Du vielleicht so etwas wie einen Vornamen, mit dem man Dich ansprechen kann? An der Sudeschaale brauchst Du deswegen nichts zu ändern!

----------


## sudeschaale

> Hallo Sudeschaale...
> Hast Du vielleicht so etwas wie einen Vornamen, mit dem man Dich ansprechen kann? An der Sudeschaale brauchst Du deswegen nichts zu ändern!


Bei der Auswahl der Namens für dieses Forum hat man es mir schon ziemlich schwer gemacht. - Und da habe ich mich für die beiden Flüsse in meiner Wohnortnähe entschieden. Mit bleibt bis jetzt unklar, warum ich hier nicht meinen Namen offen als USER nutzen darf, doch dann fragen verständlicherweise die anderen Nutzer nach der Anrede.

In Sachen KRAFTLOSIGKEIT war ich nicht wirklich unvorbereitet. Aber das was einem die Anderen erzählen ist in der eigenen Wirklichkeit doch etwas ganz anderes. Da ich hier in der "GRIESEN GEGEND" lebe und dass es sich dabei um ein extrem schwach besiedeltes Gebiet handelt brauche ich mich um eine ortsnahe Therapie in dieser Sache nicht mühen. - Mein eigenes Programm lautet: Einmal am Tag für eine anständige und produktive Belastung sorgen, die auch zum Schwitzen führen... Und nach Abschluss der drei-Monats-Spritzenkur werde ich mich im eine Reha bemühen, um mich dort mit fachlicher Hilfe wieder aufbauen zu lassen.
Grüße im Jahr 2015 sendet Christel

----------


## Pfälzerbub

Hallo artisun51,
bin jetzt optimistischer.
Habe tgl. "daran gearbeitet" (14 Tage, + tgl 25mg Sildenafil), heute 1x SKAT 20mg ... SUPER!
Meine Frau und ich haben geweint - vor Glück - und erst danach :-) ...
Hoffe, im Laufe der Zeit brauche ich SKAT nicht mehr.
Alles Gute Dir und den Lesern für 2015!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-)

----------


## Pfälzerbub

Gebe DIR Recht, uwes2403!
Man(n) soll positiv denken, mario verunsichert.

----------


## alexand

ich denke positiv und verunsichere nicht. krebs ist nicht beherrschbar. ob ich die eine oder andere therapie durchführe ist schlussendlich nicht relevant. 

es ist wohl eher die hoffnung die einem bleibt das wir ding das ding aus unserem körper bekommen und die quelle versiegt.

heute bin ich 60, hab die 2. hifu hinter mir und warte nun auf den entscheid am 23.1. wo ich stehe. ich hab nicht anspruch noch 30 jahre zu leben, aber vielleicht 15-20 jahre, das wär nicht schlecht.

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Alexand

Jetzt bitte nicht aufgeben, dafür bist Du viel zu jung!
Es geht bei Dir nicht nur um einige Jahre Überleben unter Androgendeprivation,
sondern um HEILUNG.  Erreichst Du die nicht mit der HIFU, hast Du noch
weitere Therapiemöglichkeiten mit Heilungsintention.
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass dein PSA am 23.1. schon ganz unten sei, 
wo er hingehört, oder doch sehr deutlich auf der Talfahrt.

Gerade heute hatte ich an Dich gedacht, als ich an der Uroviva- Klinik
vorbeigefahren bin. Lass bitte höhen, wie es weitergeht, bist Du doch hier
im Forum der einzige, der beidseitig mit HIFU behandelt worden ist,
und auch der einzige Patient in dieser Studie am USZ.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## jogi2907

Hallo wollte euch mal wieder über mein Befinden informieren. Ich habe heute meinen Psa Wert erhalten, liegt bei 0,02. Körperlich fühle ich mich ok, Urinverlust ist bei 0 und die andere sache geht auch immer besser.
Mfg
jogi

----------


## uwes2403

Was will man (Mann ?) mehr :-)

Auf dass der PSA dort bleibt.....

Grüße

Uwe

----------

